# Simplicity In Sound's Grand Opening / Open House Event



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi All,

it has been a while since i posted any updates on the retail shop...the truth is we have been so busy working on cars that I never got the chance to take more pics and post them up. This I promise to do as soon as i get a chance to breath 

For those of you in the bay area (or willing to travel ), I am extremely proud to announce our grand opening event coming up next month so you can see the shop in person!!

*What:* Come join Joey and I for a relaxing day, check out our new facility, enjoy some food, listen to some nice sounding cars and help spread the word about us in the bay area. More details to come later but i am hoping to have a food truck present or food catered, and we may do some nice door prizes  EVERYONE is invited, the goal of the event, ultimately, is promotion, so if you have friends who are into audio but have never heard of us, please bring them along 

*When:** Saturday, May 4th. From 10am to 4pm*

*Where: 
Simplicity In Sound
879 Ames Ave
Milpitas, CA 95035
*

We are centrally located, within 10 mins from highway 880, 680 and 237. Here is both a map and an overhead satellite image with our lot in red.




















*Cost: * Free to attend. If we do door prizes there will be a small cost associated with the tickets. Food costs will be extra if we do a third party vendor (such as a food truck) More details to come later.

*Parking:* We dont have a huge lot, though everyone else is closed on saturdays, i think the most we can fit is around 20-25 cars in the lot itself and still leave a lane for people to come in and leave. We will likely reserve an area immediately around the garage door opening for our customers and demo vehicles. However, Ames Ave, which is wide and not very busy, is for the most part, open to free street parking along its entire lengths. (i will provide more details as it becomes available)

*Contact*: if you have any question, feel free to reply to this post, PM me, or email to: [email protected]

thanks everyone! and again, check back from time to time on details.

*if you have a FB account, like our page (link in my sig) and then RSVP via this link:

https://www.facebook.com/events/150005608508205
*
cheers!

Bing


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

I will be there......


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

2,881 miles, looks like about 42 hours. I'll be on my way soon. 

Maybe I could get a cheap flight out.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

pdqwrx said:


> I will be there......


Contact some friends, too !

Thanks


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

All the best to you Bing, some day my car will be under your care.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I will be backpacking that weekend, bummer! I hope there are lots of photos to see afterwards.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> 2,881 miles, looks like about 42 hours. I'll be on my way soon.
> 
> Maybe I could get a cheap flight out.


be great to finally meet you bud


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

"Bout f'n time. 
You know I'll be there.
Should I bring my 1st place winning MECA Stock SQ Odyssey, 1st place winning MECA Stock SQ Fit, or finally bring the Suburban? 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i say go big, bring the burban!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm hoping to be there.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I would SO be there to use the restroom, have a look around and touch stuff that would break easily.

Chuck


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> "Bout f'n time.
> You know I'll be there.
> Should I bring my 1st place winning MECA Stock SQ Odyssey, 1st place winning MECA Stock SQ Fit, or finally bring the Suburban?
> 
> ...





simplicityinsound said:


> i say go big, bring the burban!


So to balance things out, I should bring the Smart, right?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd definitely like to make it. Hopefully the schedule works out.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> So to balance things out, I should bring the Smart, right?


Don't you anyway? 
You're like a Nascar multiple team owner. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sigh. the west coast has too much fun :'(


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Don't you anyway?
> You're like a Nascar multiple team owner.
> 
> 
> ...


To build on your analogy, unfortunately, I won't have enough team drivers for that weekend . I also plan to bring only one car since Bing has indicated limited parking availability and want to respect that. I suppose I live close enough that I could bring one car and switch it up later if someone is really dying to listen to the other :laugh:.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

by the way - pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

req said:


> by the way - pics or it didnt happen


I'll post a bunch on the Sunday after.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Tent space please, hell I may bring a vehicle out too. LOL.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

papasin said:


> To build on your analogy, unfortunately, I won't have enough team drivers for that weekend . I also plan to bring only one car since Bing has indicated limited parking availability and want to respect that. I suppose I live close enough that I could bring one car and switch it up later if someone is really dying to listen to the other :laugh:.


Just rent a car trailer that has a kingpin that can mate to a standard height tractor and ill being several for ya...lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we should have space for 2-3 tents.  Kimo, come by and we will chat


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

i'm moving to Long Beach soon..and you guys are 5 hrs away =[


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you mean ONLY 5 hours away?


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

this event i should be able to make,i didnt see any races on the district 36 website so i should have the time off,looking forward to it,i havent been to anything remotely related to car audio for quite some time,


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Suburban's out.
Headliners won't be ready in time.
Guess it will be the Fit. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bing, Joey, I'm definitely in, and will bring some food as well. Looking forward to it! BTW, amazing job on the new builds so far!!!!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wish I could be there!!! At least my car will be, so technically, I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> you mean ONLY 5 hours away?


This is true!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

tempted


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking forward to it...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

should be a good time, one week away!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm really hoping to make it up there to check out the shop and your work in person. Do you guys have a freezer on site? The wife makes some killer home made ice cream and I wouldn't mind bringing a flavor or two for people to sample. Could be nice especially if it gets warm in the afternoon.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I'm really hoping to make it up there to check out the shop and your work in person. Do you guys have a freezer on site? The wife makes some killer home made ice cream and I wouldn't mind bringing a flavor or two for people to sample. Could be nice especially if it gets warm in the afternoon.


THAT WOULD BE AWESOME! :rockon:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll be there.
Just did my first SQ comp and I'm hooked.

Jeff


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I wish I could go but I'll be flying down tubes at a waterpark with my son. It'll be 80 degrees Saturday here in Seattle... I'm taking advantage of it. Would love to see some comp cars and meet the guru himself. oh well... guess I'll wait til a NW party pops off.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I wish I could go but I'll be flying down tubes at a waterpark with my son. It'll be 80 degrees Saturday here in Seattle... I'm taking advantage of it. Would love to see some comp cars and meet the guru himself. oh well... guess I'll wait til a NW party pops off.



There was two back to back SQ shows two weekends ago, one in Lacey (Audio Northwest) and Marysville (SoundWerks).

There is a TON of shows coming up, there is one in Bremerton on May 19th SQ and SPL.

I am going to start to update the NW show list here, I been super busy and don't troll these audio forums as much as I used to.

SQ is picking up here in the NW we had 5 new cars come out of the woodworks and did quite well!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bing,
What time do you want us there?
Do you need help setting anything up?
If there's anything that I can do shoot me a pm.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys, sorry been super busy working on cars.

i am just going to treat this like a normal meet, no real pomp and circumstances, just a bunch of people demoing some cars, check out the shop and what not, real chill.

we should be fine as there wont be much to set up, just come at 10am if you want.

if you have a car you want to demo to others, i would suggest coming early to grab a parking spot closer to our entrance, if you dont have a car to demo, it would be awesome if you can park a lil further down the lot to save room for others 

b


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i want to come 

sadly i dont think i can make the drive.

Virginia Beach, VA 23454 to 879 Ames Ave, Milpitas, CA 95035 - Google Maps


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

req said:


> i want to come
> 
> sadly i dont think i can make the drive.
> 
> Virginia Beach, VA 23454 to 879 Ames Ave, Milpitas, CA 95035 - Google Maps



Req - wow 2,980 mi, 44 hours
In current traffic: 44 hours
I-40 W


thats a long haul... Wish I could make it


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I was really hoping to make this one, but my dad got the keys to a shop, so I gotta help him move equipment to LA. Maybe next time.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Guys who are coming, one thing you may wanna bring is folding chairs  thats always good for meets


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I just got a weather alert for thunderstorms on Saturday.
Not sure if it will be down in the bay but I thought I should mention it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

not a chance 

95035 Weekend Weather Forecast - weather.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

All you guys complaining about driving from the east coast, I did it, it ain't that bad! 

Shinjohn, you will need to check your food in with me before anyone else gets to it. I need to QC it to make sure it is ok to serve. Same goes for rton20s, Imma have to get a crack at that ice cream to make sure it is ok. Understand this testing process could be time consuming and result in the allocation of numerous samples.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Joey and Bing, we got hit with a few orders for ice cream last minute so I'm not sure if I'll be able to bring any. I'll see what I can do about at least snagging a pint or two for our gracious hosts.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

It's ok, I understand. Keep in mind, we don't need a grand opening to get home made ice cream. We are here all week long...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ha, might be a bit of a stretch to make the trip from Visalia. However... If you guys are interested in doing some "trade work" we can definitely talk!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> All you guys complaining about driving from the east coast, I did it, it ain't that bad!
> 
> Shinjohn, you will need to check your food in with me before anyone else gets to it. I need to QC it to make sure it is ok to serve. Same goes for rton20s, Imma have to get a crack at that ice cream to make sure it is ok. Understand this testing process could be time consuming and result in the allocation of numerous samples.


Haha. For sure.
I bought a smallish brisket so won't be that much to go around, you and Bing better get it when I arrive, LOL. Will be going on the smoker tonight for an overnight cook.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

shinjohn said:


> Haha. For sure.
> I bought a smallish brisket so won't be that much to go around, you and Bing better get it when I arrive, LOL. Will be going on the smoker tonight for an overnight cook.


I lost one of my border collies to a rattlesnake this week.
Might help stretch the brisket some.

Just sayin'. :surprised:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I lost one of my border collies to a rattlesnake this week.
> Might help stretch the brisket some.
> 
> Just sayin'. :surprised:
> ...


so you want to add bark to the bite?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hope to yall tomorrow. remember, if you want to demo your car to others, park in the lot and get here early  if you just have a commuter, be great if you can park on the street or at the far end of the lot...since i have no idea how many "demo" vehicles there will be, i am going to try and save enough room for a dozen or so cars right in the front our door. 

oh and the sign at the entrance of the parking lot still says "FASTENAL", disregard that, it should be changed by the landlord very soon.

b


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> hope to yall tomorrow. remember, if you want to demo your car to others, park in the lot and get here early  if you just have a commuter, be great if you can park on the street or at the far end of the lot...since i have no idea how many "demo" vehicles there will be, i am going to try and save enough room for a dozen or so cars right in the front our door.
> 
> oh and the sign at the entrance of the parking lot still says "FASTENAL", disregard that, it should be changed by the landlord very soon.
> 
> b



Did you guys get those C8's in Joeys truck? That's what I am looking forward to.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Rugdnit, *sigh* :-(

I have been working on the other cars and trucks and the shop in general and have not had time to work on my truck. I am just as excited to hear them as you were. I can update you on it when I do get my truck playing. Do you live far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Rugdnit, *sigh* :-(
> 
> I have been working on the other cars and trucks and the shop in general and have not had time to work on my truck. I am just as excited to hear them as you were. I can update you on it when I do get my truck playing. Do you live far?
> 
> ...


I hear ya... I have ZEEERO time for any hobbies. This coupled with your guys attention to detail = appointment at SIS! LOLz. I guess we will just have to see if you guys can fit them. I will have to talk with Bing about the schedule for May. I booked april / may back in sept with a deposit.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

dear bing and joey,

i know you are probably busy setting up and preparing things, but i wanted to take a minute to congratulate you and send my best wishes for a great grand opening/open house. i wish i could be there to help support and contribute to the event, but other obligations got in the way. hopefully next time. i look forward to reading the post-show report and seeing pictures of other great cars.

jon


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jon w. said:


> dear bing and joey,
> 
> i wish i could be there to help support and contribute to the event, but other obligations got in the way. hopefully next time. jon


There will only be 1 Grand Opening, shot in the dark !

*Re: Simplicity In Sound's Grand Opening / Open House Event*


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

Big thanks to Bing & Joey for puttin' on a very cool meet and greet at their new shop. Got to listen to some nice cars, meet a few DIYMA members, and have a little pizza.....hard to beat that. Wish I could have stayed longer, but had a great time nonetheless.

With a shop like that, these guys are going to be churning out some serious stuff.

Congrats!!

Bob


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^+1. Bob, your Impala sounds very smooth!


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Richard. I really enjoyed listening to your car. Very open and revealing. Can't get over how nice those pillars are.

Great to meet you..


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

What happens at Simplicity in Sound stays at Simplicity in Sound


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Schizm said:


> What happens at Simplicity in Sound stays at Simplicity in Sound


Wha, no more build logs?! :bigcry: 

.. or The Hangover 4?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bing and Joey,
I had a fantastic day at your new shop.
All the pizza, soda, beef brisket, and Focal Blackhole squares you could carry out (without anyone looking).

Great to see in person all the hard work that you both have accomplished in such a short time.
Amazing!

It was also great to see all the NorCal regulars and audition everyone's system changes with some of my personal musical favorites.
And for the record, Meatloaf can be SQ quality too. 
A few cars got away without me hearing them but there's the June MECA event coming up soon presenting another opportunity then.

Here's a few pics from the Grand Opening:


Front of the Shop


Kimo and his wife


Lot looked like a f'n Scion dealership


Papasin and Bluenote's cars


Joey in his new workshop (no Bing....why? Bing won't let me take his pic)


Walls of connectors


Walls of interconnects


Walls of wire


Walls of templates



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Great event Bing and Joey! Brett, Papasin, Brian and others it was great to finally meet you all and you all had well executed systems with great sound. Looking forward to the next gathering.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Even more templates


Self contained workshop


Inside of workshop


State of the art air filtration system


Customer vehicles already lined up inside for work


Papasin's new kicks :thumbsup: Courtesy of JT


This one's for JT who could not attend but has taken an abnormal interest in Bing's facilities


The aforementioned Focal Blackhole tiles that mysteriously grew legs and walked out of the shop



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice to meet you Bing and thanks for the audition of the Illusions.

I'll be in touch!!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Great to see in person all the hard work that you both have accomplished in such a short time.
> Amazing!
> 
> Joey in his new workshop (no Bing....why? Bing won't let me take his pic)
> ...



Awesome set-up !!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: Love the table saw setup...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ironically the table saw is prolly the cheapest part of the entire set up hehe, my fav are those router lifts...i dont think i can go back to anything else 

and is it just me or every picture i have seen of the wood room really makes it look a lot smaller than it really is?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow! I can't say how overwhelmed I was with the warm reception we received from everyone! (ok, I will try..  ). First the major thank yous. Shinjohn and rton20, thank you for the brisket and ice cream, they were both AWESOME! Brian and all the FRS guys, what a great crew! (they kept multiplying in the parking lot, I hoped there would be one left over in the parking lot for me, after everyone left!) Peggy, great talking with you and thank you for the special gift. ;-) And to everyone that came to see our new place, thanks for making our opening so great. Without you guys and gals it would have just been Bing and I standing around! 
I hope everyone had as much fun as I did. I really can't thank everyone enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bing, Joey,
Thanks for hosting, it was great to see the shop! It is really phenomenal, and continuing to wish you guys the best moving forward! (Though there is no need for luck given the skill set you two guys have. )
The grand opening was great. My only regret is that I didn't get there earlier. Wish I coulda met more folks and listened to a couple more cars. I feel like the old anti-social man. At least I got to eat good. 
Shout out to Rick and Ajay for the auditions and conversations.
And Jeff, not sure if you are online much, but an awesome surprise to see you and catch up a bit. I have no doubt that Bimmer is going to be super awesome after you get the last touches done and everything dialed in.
Anyhow, congrats again guys, and hope to see you guys again soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Everyone! (Especially Shinjohn and rton20) We have decided to have a meet and greet/grand opening everyday at around 12:30. I hope you guys can make it back! 
hehehee...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

By the way... there was even a mr. Marv sighting today! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

MrMarv said it was a great event and he enjoyed seeing you !

He didn't know what he would do with all the room you have, he loved it !


----------



## JMichaels (Nov 17, 2006)

The event was awesome. Really impressed with the over-all quality and turnout. The new shop is super clean.

Joey has to be one of the nicest and most personal guys I have met in a long time. Appreciate both you and Bing giving my car a listen.

Shinjon, man it was good to catch up with you. I was wondering if there would be anyone there from the old days. Love seeing that good things dont change with you and your new set-up.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Congrats guys! The shop looks off the hook. Love the dualin' table saw setup, backed up with dual routers, and [email protected] air filtration system...your shop looks too clean!  Sick welding jig, too.

Thanks for posting all the pics, Bret!  And glad to hear that Mr. Marv was able to stop by. Is he gonna move in to the shop, LOL?

Wish I could've made the drive up, but once again it was not in the stars. 

Looks like good times. Much success.

Billy B.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Come on bret. No picture of my fancy little table I set up in the bathroom with the potpourri? What about the hooks on the back of the bathroom door? All of that was designed so girls could go in there and be comfortable. We had a consultant! 
Thanks for sharing your pictures! Nice meeting you in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Congrats guys! The shop looks off the hook. Love the dualin' table saw setup, backed up with *dual routers*, and [email protected] air filtration system...your shop looks too clean!  Sick welding jig, too.
> 
> Thanks for posting all the pics, Bret!  And glad to hear that Mr. Marv was able to stop by. Is he gonna move in to the shop, LOL?
> 
> ...


ahem...i know my lil bosch router is small, but it should still count at least half towards the grand total of three routers


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> ahem...i know my lil bosch router is small, but it should still count at least half towards the grand total of three routers


LOL, I _think_ I see it now...Joey is trying to hide it. Is that the one you show the girls?...."awwww, look, it's so cute and small". WoodPeckers! HAHA!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pics Brett!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I wanted to send a big thank you myself. Bing, Joey, their reps and customers made the long trek from central California completely worth it! The demos were awesome and the shop does not fail to impress. Bing and Joey were even nicer in person than they come across in written form. 

Sorry I didn't get any pics to add to the collection. I ended up staying for over 4 hours and my D7000 never left the car. Glad some others got some shots. My only regret was not taking more time and making more of an effort to meet more DIYMA members. There was a shop to tour, cars to demo and brisket to eat... sometimes you have to prioritize. 

My three take always for the day?

Watch out for Peggy. That woman was on a mission, and I think those that got to meet her got a kick out of her and maybe a little bit of inspiration. 

Shinjohn knows what to do with his meat, and his special sauce is pretty killer as well. :surprised:

Forewarning too all of you guys who happily demoed your Carbons. I can't promise my wife won't be wanting to hunt you all down in a few months. Illusion Audio is LEGIT. I only wish I could have demoed some Luccent for comparison. ORCA and RPM, I hope you guys can get these things into the Central Valley.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I told a lot of people before the event, I was going to treat it like a car audio/diyma meet, similar to ones that i have attended and hosted in the past.

but now, 24 hours removed from the event, i realize that what occurred yesterday was different. This was probably the most diverse audio meet i have ever attended.

we had long time diyma folks, my past customers, industry reps, shop owners, installers, and a whole of people who previous had very little exposure or experience with car audio. We all mingled together, talked a lot, demoed a LOT of cars (i would say more demos occurred yesterday than almost any other audio meet i have been to before) and just in general had a good time.

Now, if you think about it, SHOULDNT spreading the word about quality car audio be THE GOAL of having car audio meets? I mean its great to have the same ole faces come and chat, but wouldnt it be great if we can get more and more people into the fold to grow our hobby?

One thing that really stuck out in my mind yesterday was just how many fresh people, with no previous exposure to proper car audio, got out of a car and told me "wow, i cant believe cars can sound like that!?", in other words, i think we opened a lot of eyes yesterday about what a car can sound like.

I personally would LOVE to build upon this momentum, and come up with a way to host more regular meets with the same type of diverse target audience. maybe once every two months or something (have to talk to joey about it). perhaps mixed in with some cool demos and seminars from Joey or other guests from the industry side of things. Not really formal lessons but more like hey if you ever wondered how something is done on a router, check this out.  it may give those who are true DIYers some hints on improving their skillset, and give others an appreciation of how we do things at the shop.

Again, this is just me waking up after an 10 hour slumber ,and spewing my thoughts. I have had a unique model of how i approach this industry for the past 8 years and think its worked out great, i would love to keep going and form a stronger community of sorts in the bay area centered around the new facility


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> I personally would LOVE to build upon this momentum, and come up with a way to host more regular meets with the same type of diverse target audience. maybe once every two months or something (have to talk to joey about it). perhaps mixed in with some cool demos and seminars from Joey or other guests from the industry side of things. Not really formal lessons but more like hey if you ever wondered how something is done on a router, check this out.  it may give those who are true DIYers some hints on improving their skillset, and give others an appreciation of how we do things at the shop.


I think your excellent promotion of the event via Facebook really helped in this regard. I felt exactly the same way as you did about the diversity of attendants.

I would say that at least half of the people who sat in my car had little to no previous experience in our hobby.

Your open house was definitely a huge success any way you slice it.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd have to agree with you Bing. If you're able to pull off events of this caliber on a semi-regular basis, I think you'll have something really special on your hands. I know having Scott from RPM and the gentleman from Focal (sorry, I forgot his name) was a big bonus for me. Scott went out of his way to demo cars and explain details about his product lines and dealers to me. 

I know the next one I'll try and bring the wife along. (We'll find a sitter for our son.). I'm sure she would love to demo some of those cars. Especially if Buble is on the demo disc. And if she is along for the ride, I'm sure there will be a lot more ice cream to go around.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bing,
Did you get my business warming gift?
Says it arrived on the 10th.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bret, we got him!!! He is at the door to greet our guests! I assume he has something to do with money or good fortune too? Seems like most iconic Chinese things have to do with those sorts of things.. Lol.
Thank you very much for the gift! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bret, we got him!!! He is at the door to greet our guests! I assume he has something to do with money or good fortune too? Seems like most iconic Chinese things have to do with those sorts of things.. Lol.
> Thank you very much for the gift!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. 

Maneki-neko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i thought it was joey at first and when i asked him, he had this confused look on his face! haha love it! thanks bud!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

(looks left--------looks right)

Time for another gtg. :idea:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hahaha, each time we think about it, we forget about it a few days later as we are swamped with cars haha

but i think you are right, could be time for another one, we will see.

b


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm down to meet the new (well, and some old) gang


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just let me know when. I'll load up the xB with ice cream and we can have a contest to see which DIYMAer can put down the most the fastest. #SiSneedsafreezer


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I was just mentioning a gtg the other day!!

Are there any times/dates that would be better for people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Late August, early September when it starts to cool down some.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

You guys call this hot weather? lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

George... Ask Bing what he thinks about doing a mid-summer get together in the Visalia/Fresno area.  I'll bet they quit complaining about Bay Area heat real quick!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Aug 22 nd or 23rd gets my vote. Lol


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't even wear shorts around here. In so. cal. I used to let the car run the entire day with the A/C on just to give the A/C a fighting chance in case someone might venture to sit inside.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Aug 22 nd or 23rd gets my vote. Lol


You coming down from Idaho?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm down.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You coming down from Idaho?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Dropping off my truck before I head to Vietnam! I'm starting to worry I can't find anyone to do ny aluminum work in time now!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

One of the few times I wished I lived in Cali... Must be nice :mean:


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dang, I guess I haven't been on here in a while. bring your like two minutes from my house. Thank is kinda cool. I will keep an eye out for the next meet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Man, I don't know about a get together right now.. I wanted to go ahead and do one, but we are SWAMPED. We have cars that should have already been done, that we are trying to finish, and more cars waiting. HOpefully we can catch up soon, and then maybe have some time to have another shindig... **sigh** I guess this is a good problem to have...?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah full shop when I dropped by. How cute was that dog sitter? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Yeah full shop when I dropped by. How cute was that dog sitter? Lol


I feel like I am drowning in cars!

Dude, that chick was awesome... I'm gonna get a dog just so she can take care of it for me.. lol...


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah my goodness it'd be worth it lol. Maybe she'll get single later lol. Her bf seemed like a good guy though.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am thinking perhaps mid september, august is shaping up to be a crazy month...with joey's vacation and Knowledgefest


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> i am thinking perhaps mid september, august is shaping up to be a crazy month...with joey's vacation and Knowledgefest


Perfect. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

